# Do your fish like music?



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I was just strumming on my guitar and noticed Felix dancing around at the front of the tank. I stopped for a minute, and then he paused and went to one of his resting spots. When I started again, he was back up at the front, looking at me and swimming back and forth.

Come to think of it, he's often up at the front of the tank when I'm playing music, whether on my guitar or just listening on my speakers. I'm kind of wondering now whether he's a bit of a music lover. XD

I mean, my cat Jake has musical preferences--his favorite is Enya. In fact, one of the sure-fire ways to pull this fifteen-pound, extra-masculine alpha cat (who is possibly the only cat to have six-pack abs under all that fur) out of a grumpy mood is to play Enya's _Flora's Secret_. But he'll leave the room if I'm blasting metal or punk. And he wakes up from his naps to listen to me play (and interrupt me, because he wants me to scratch his head and call him baby names).

So has anyone else spotted this in their fish, or am I imagining things?


----------



## Lizz (Mar 16, 2014)

mine arent that into music but i swear they love watching movies! they sit behind me so when i watch a movie on my laptop they will just hover there and watch. (its the only time other than sleep that they are actually still) Berlioz will react if something suddenly appears or if a bright light such as an explosion happens he will swim away as if he had been startled but he will come back haha.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh my gosh, that's adorable. X3


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

My boy Ronnie's tank used to be positioned so he could see the tv. Every once in a while I would catch him watching it. He only like crime shows though. If i changed it to something else, he would stare at me and be like hey i was watching that.


----------



## PatchworkTheDragon (Jul 11, 2017)

I think they do like it, I've read somewhere (cough cough WikiHow cough) that some bettas prefer visual stimulation. I got my male betta, Orion, on Friday. Sadly he needs to stay in his cup for three more days until the water can be tested to see if its safe or not. I can't put anything in the cup for him to play with so he just sort of stays near the bottom and will occasionally swim up to take a breath or he'll stare at me. I noticed that whenever I would play one of my playlists and it would get to Soul On Fire he would start swimming around and get alot more active. He also likes to watch Attack On Titan with me for some reason


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Lizz said:


> Berlioz will react if ---


--- you really cranked the _Symphonie fantastique_.

Yul, my Lil guy, prefers musicals with Deborah Kerr in the leading role..


----------

